# Profibus-Sensor - Signal splitten.



## DPuser (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich muß bei einem bestehenden Projekt den Analogwert eines Profibussensors (MTS Temposonics R-Serie) abgreifen ohne in die bestehende Software einzugreifen. Der Sensor-Wert muß auch weiterhin in die bestehende Anlage eingelesen werden. Ich stelle mir das so vor, daß das Gerät den Profibus durchschleift und den Analogwert z.B. als 4-20mA-Wert an einem Analogausgang ausgibt. Gibt es dafür ein Gerät oder eine Lösung?

Danke
MfG
DPuser


----------



## Verpolt (14 Juli 2011)

DPuser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich muß bei einem bestehenden Projekt den Analogwert eines Profibussensors (MTS Temposonics R-Serie) abgreifen ohne in die bestehende Software einzugreifen. Der Sensor-Wert muß auch weiterhin in die bestehende Anlage eingelesen werden. Ich stelle mir das so vor, daß das Gerät den Profibus durchschleift und den Analogwert z.B. als 4-20mA-Wert an einem Analogausgang ausgibt. Gibt es dafür ein Gerät oder eine Lösung?
> 
> ...



Was heißt ohne eingreifen? Darfst du nichts ändern? fehlt die Software?

Den eingelesenen Wert des DP-Slave auf einen Analogen Ausgang(sKarte) bereitstellen. Fertig. Musst aber 3-4 Zeilen im Programm einfügen.

Ohne am Programm was zu ändern, wird es schwierig. Profibusteilnehmer möchten bei der Steuerung angemeldet sein. (Also ein zusätzliches Gerät)


----------



## DPuser (14 Juli 2011)

Der Kunde kann/möchte an der Steuerung nichts ändern. Ich brauche aber den Wert und die bestehende SPS auch. Die Lösung mit der AO-karte ist mir klar. 

Gruß
DPuser


----------



## erdmann (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

mit einem Profibus-DP Master Klasse 2 kann jeder Slave auch von mehreren Mastern
abgefragt werden. (Nur Eingänge lesen möglich und Ausgänge lesen möglich). Sollte
aber für den Wert reichen.
Einen DP Master Klasse 2 kann man mit CP342-5 realisieren, nicht mit DP Schnittstelle
auf S7- CPU.
Ist ein wenig Arbeit und Handbuchlesen um das hinzubekommen, aber es geht.

mfg


----------



## DPuser (15 Juli 2011)

Danke, 
Ich habe aber zum derzeitigen Master keinen Zugang, kann also nur zwischen Master und Slave eingreifen. Damit fällt wohl dieser Lösungsvorschlag aus, oder?

MfG
DPUser


----------



## erdmann (15 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

sorry, vielleicht nicht klar ausgedrückt.
Du baust in Deiner neuen Steuerung einen CP342-5 ein und hängst diesen an den 
vorhandenen Profibus-DB.
Der CP342-5 als Master Klasse 2 kann dann den vorhandenen Sensor auslesen,
ohne den vorhandenen Profibus zu beeinflussen.

mfg


----------



## DiGo1969 (29 Juli 2011)

Hi,
oder über eine MPI-Verbindung von einer anderen Steuerung die Daten in der wo du nichts ändern darfst auslesen.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Panzerknacker (29 Juli 2011)

Hi!

Willst du die Daten bzw. den Wert in einer anderen Steuerung weiter verarbeiten oder willst du aufzeichnen?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## DPuser (30 Juli 2011)

Die bestehende Steuerung soll wie bisher weiterarbeiten. Zusätzlich soll ein Wert eines DP-Slaves in meine neue SPS (Saia PCD3) welche ich zusätzlich an den Bus hängen möche eingelesen und weiterverarbeitet werden.

MfG
DPuser


----------



## bike (30 Juli 2011)

Bis jetzt wissen wir noch nicht was du mit dem Signal machen willst.

Sinnvoll wäre dies eigentlich schon, wenn wir dir Tipps geben sollen.

Du muss an den Bus wenn du die Signale lesen willst, und jetzt musst du dir Gedanken machen wie.
Einfach an den Bus etwas anschließen geht nicht, woher soll der Angeschlossene wissen was und  welche Information für ihn bestimmt ist?

Du kannst doch in der vorhandenen PLC über ein Send und receive dir die Daten zuschicken.
Da ist eine Ergänzung in dem Programm, keine Änderung.


bike


P.S: wenn du zusätzlich etwas an den Bus anschliessen musst, musst du so und so die Hardwarekonfiguration ändern


----------



## DPuser (30 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Zitat: 
Du kannst doch in der vorhandenen PLC über ein Send und receive dir die Daten zuschicken. Da ist eine Ergänzung in dem Programm, keine Änderung.
Zitat ende.

Genau das kann ich nicht. Wenn ich Zugriff auf die SPS hätte gäbe es diesen Thread nicht.


Muß ich wirklich beim Anschließen neuer hardware in einen bestehenden Profibus die hardwareconfig des Bestehenden Systems ändern? Ich dachte daß das schon funktioniert sofern ich eine frei Profibus-Adresse nehme.

MfG
DPUser


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Juli 2011)

Hallo, DPuser,

ohne Eingriff in die bestehende PLC geht´s vielleicht mit einem solchen Teil:

Betrieb im so genannten Sniffer-Modus:

Im Sniffer-Modus ist das Gerät *nur physikalisch*
*mit dem Bus verbunden, ohne*
*dass es in der Kommunikationsprojektierung*
*des Bus-Masters *berücksichtigt
wird.
Die Gerätefamilie unserer Busmodule, gemeinhin auch „Sniffer“ genannt,
wird kontinuierlich erweitert. Der Bedarf, *nutzbare Messdaten*
*durch Mithören der Buskommunikation* zu erhalten, wächst stetig.

das hab´ich hier gegoogelt:

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...xOSWDQ&usg=AFQjCNFT9rycn3xROF49kHbcDg1sHQNzSg



Und hier im Forum ist auch was zu finden:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15334&highlight=sniffer
http://www.spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=27973&highlight=profibus+sniffer

Gruss


----------



## bike (31 Juli 2011)

DPuser schrieb:


> Muß ich wirklich beim Anschließen neuer hardware in einen bestehenden Profibus die hardwareconfig des Bestehenden Systems ändern? Ich dachte daß das schon funktioniert sofern ich eine frei Profibus-Adresse nehme.
> 
> MfG
> DPUser



Wenn das so sei, wer organisiert dann den Datenaustausch?
Schon einmal daran gedacht, warum es Master und Slave in einem gibt?

Wenn du Ergänzungen machst, und zusätzlich eine PLC einbauen willst, geht das nicht ohne "Zugriff", was immer auch unter Zugriff zu verstehen ist   , auf die bestehende PLC.
Wenn diese Ergänzung am Hersteller vorbei, wegen Garantie oder so, sein soll, dann ist auch das Einschleifen in den Bus ein Eingriff und die Garantie ist weg.


bike


----------



## Panzerknacker (31 Juli 2011)

DPuser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zitat:
> Du kannst doch in der vorhandenen PLC über ein Send und receive dir die Daten zuschicken. Da ist eine Ergänzung in dem Programm, keine Änderung.
> ...



Hallo DPUser,

wenn die SAIA CPU ein Klasse 2 Profibus Master ist, dann musst die nichts an der bestehenden Konfiguration ändern, sondern gibst (so wie du es schon geschrieben hast) der CPU eine freie DP-Adresse und kannst dann über die Klasse 2 Befehle "Read Inputs" bzw. "Read Outputs" von dem existiernden System die Werte auslesen.
Da ich SAIA leider nicht kenne weiß ich nicht wieviel Aufwand das vom Programm her ist.
Ich persönlich finde die Variante nur für Diagnose- bzw. Testzwecke gut, aber wenn du keine andere Möglichkeit hast, dann musst du das wohl tun...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## DPuser (1 August 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Sollte ich den Weg via DP-Master Klasse 2 gehen werde ich über erfolg/miserfolg berichten.


----------

